# [FAQ] aggiornamento del kernel

## sanzo77

Anche questa e' una domanda che avrete letto e riletto, ma visto che ci sto perdendo tempo a causa dei mille aggiornamenti di fine estate ho deciso di aggiornare anche il kernel.

Io ho sempre usato genkernel, ma non riesco a ricordarmi cosa devo fare, e la guida che sto seguendo : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&full=1#book_part1_chap7

non mi sta aiutando molto.

Io mi ricordo che mantenevo la vecchia configurazione in qualche modo e poi facevo partire genkernel, ma questo sulla guida non c'e' scritto e io non vorrei saltare qualche passo cruciale.

Potete aiutarmi?[/url]

----------

## Scen

Ehm... c'è la guida dedicata  :Rolling Eyes: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/kernel-upgrade.xml

----------

## sanzo77

Grazie  :Razz: 

Non so perche' cercando mi era capitata prima quella che ho linkato.

Pero' c'e' un passo che non capisco: prima di dare 

genkernel --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all

vorrei essermi portato dietro la vecchia configurazione del kernel cosi' da agire sulla vecchia versione al limite aggiungendo o togliendo. Come faccio a farlo?

----------

## sanzo77

Ok, da quel che ho capito quel che volevo fare io lo fa in automatico genkernel, o almeno cosi' spero.

Ho fatto l'aggiornamento e ora sono sul 2.6.22, ho dato un module-rebuild rebuild e il sistema prova ad aggiornare i seguenti moduli

```

** Preparing to merge modules:

** Packages which I will emerge are:

        =x11-base/x11-drm-20060608

        =media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25

        =sys-fs/fuse-2.7.0

```

purtroppo pero' sembra esserci un problema con il primo, fallisce l'emerge con il seguente output

```

make: *** [modules] Error 2

 * Portage could not build the DRM modules. If you see an ACCESS DENIED error,

 * this could mean that you were using an unsupported kernel build system. All

 * 2.4 kernels are supported, but only 2.6 kernels at least as new as 2.6.6

 * are supported.

 *

 * ERROR: x11-base/x11-drm-20060608 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   x11-drm-20060608.ebuild, line 99:   Called die_error

 *   x11-drm-20060608.ebuild, line 224:   Called die

 *

 * Unable to build DRM modules.

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package x11-base/x11-drm-20060608:

 * Portage could not build the DRM modules. If you see an ACCESS DENIED error,

 * this could mean that you were using an unsupported kernel build system. All

 * 2.4 kernels are supported, but only 2.6 kernels at least as new as 2.6.6

 * are supported.

 *

 * ERROR: x11-base/x11-drm-20060608 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   x11-drm-20060608.ebuild, line 99:   Called die_error

 *   x11-drm-20060608.ebuild, line 224:   Called die

 *

 * Unable to build DRM modules.

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

da qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575913.html?sid=d9f66208f536c4bafd2dec70f81a5f2b

mi sembra di capire che il problema non e' solo mio, ma vorrei capire come fare a dire al sistema di non considerarlo + tra i moduli necessari (questo perche' vedo che glxgears gira lo stesso, quindi forse non e' + utile).

Gli altri 2 moduli li ho emersi a mano, ma dal rebuild mi vengono cmq richiesti... che posso fare?

----------

## Scen

Invece di inserire nuovi messaggi, modifica il tuo ULTIMO messaggio, aggiungendo le informazioni che servono (altrimenti di questo passo il post diventa chilometrico)

IMHO lascia perdere il modulo del kernel "esterno" x11-drm, meglio optare per la versione interna del kernel. Se proprio vuoi utilizzare questo pacchetto, assicurati di smascherarlo per utilizzare l'ultima versione ~ (quella che stai provando ad emergere difficilmente funzionerà con i kernel più recenti)

----------

## sanzo77

1) Ok, scusa, pensavo fosse + leggibile vedere subito cosa ho postato di nuovo, piuttosto che andare a vedere cosa e' cambiato dal post precedente.

Cmq

2) da lsmod |grep drm leggo:

drm                    58772  3 i915

agpgart                22868  3 drm,intel_agp

Quindi presumo di doverlo usare, ma mi chiedo se il kernel questo modulo lo carica xche' vuole reistallarlo?

Al primo riavvio del kernel ho notato che non mi faceva partire fuse, al che mi sono ricordato del rebuild ^^ ho aggiornato il pacchetto fuse e tutto e' andato a posto, ma questa cosa riguardo al drm non la capisco.

Grazie dell'aiuto cmq  :Very Happy: 

----------

